# Gratch and Kerry - Sort of



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

So, borrowed my moms camera so I could show people what Gratch and Kerry look like. Didn't go so well. Got lots of awful photos then realised I couldn't get them on my PC so had my mom e-mail them to me and she only sent 4! But yeah this'll do for now  My bapit kitties Gratch:










And Kerry:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Argh didn't realise they were gonna be so huge


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhh their sweeties


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ta, not the most flattering pics of them! Gratch was getting up to stretch and Kerry was mid meow as I was telling him to get out of Gratch's kittening box lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  I love Gratch markings :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely cats, i must say i love torties, so have fallen in love with Gratch lol,:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I know, she's gorgeous when she doesn't have her grumpy face on


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're lovely :yesnod: Gratch is very pretty


----------

